# Switch to adult food at what age?



## Yellowpups (Dec 13, 2007)

I know there have been some posts on this in the past - but am looking for advice from as many of you as possible! Tater is 1 week shy of 7 months, and is 52 lbs. She's growing beautifully - not too fast (at least, she's tracking along the same growth/timeline as my previous goldies); beautiful coat; good muscle definition developing; and she's very active and moves well. Even more important... she's a love doll (which is why her full name is 'Sweet Potato'!). In summary, we're very pleased with Tater's rate of growth - not too fast or slow (at least, not according to our 'non-expert' opinions). We fed her Innova LBP (3 cups/day). So, my 2 questions are: 1) when should we switch her to adult food? and 2) what adult food do you recommend? Thanks for any/all advice!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly has always been on adult food based on advice from the breeder. I'm not sure what Caue was eating when he got here at 9 months but switched him immediately to adult food when he came here.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My pups are all switched over by 18 weeks. At 7 months you are more then safe to make a switch. If she is doing well on Innova I would look at the Innova adult formula. Also Canidae is a food many have success on. A a newer food called Taste of the Wild is getting good reviews not only from people the dogs seem to love it. I know a few on this forum who rotate between them every 4-6 months. Some dogs to get bored with what they are eating. Just gives them some variety. Good luck.


----------



## Yellowpups (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts, Ash and Oaklys Dad. I think it feels that this is about the right time to switch her to adult food. And we'd like to stick with Innova. But, on the Innova website, it recommends that dogs not be taken off the puppy formula (LBP) until 2 years of age!! What do you think of that?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I know that my boy, Nygel, was getting "rolly polly" on puppy food at 6 months so we switched him over to Wellness adult at that time. He slimmed right down & it's worked great for him. I don't know where many of the dog food companies get their feeding information from. I do know that if I kept my boys on the puppy food, they'd be HUGE! As well, if I fed the amount recommended, I'd have 100+ lb goldens - not a pretty picture.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sure I am in the minority here, but I kept all of my dogs on puppy food until they were 1. I kept Berkley (my golden) on it until she was almost 2. 

I don't feed them the amounts on the bag though. I have always fed them according to their individual needs, which varies between all of them and changes a little depending on the time of year also. I usually cut back some in winter since they are less active and increase if necessary in summer. But not all of them need it. So it just depends.

As far as a brand, if you are already on Innova, I would stick with it just go to one of the adult formulas.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

All my other dogs I've taken to adult food at 6 months, Riley is the same age as yours and I feed her the same food! I want to post some pics but I think her butt is getting alittle wide  But it could be muscles. Her bag is running low and I think i'll make the switch pretty soon perhaps to Innova adult or Caniade ALS, I've had alot of luck with Caniade Platinum (overweight and senior) on my older dog, shes lost alot of weight and feels 100x better!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I posted this before - but I was (am) confused, too. So I'm mixing 7 m/o Bridgers food l/2 puppy & l/2 adult. The straight puppy food gives him gas & soft stools


----------

